# Peavey 6505 vs Laney Ironheart 60



## lateralus819 (Jan 27, 2013)

Thoughts on which would be more suited?

I play a lot of lead based rock/metal. Looking for a tight high gain rythem tone. I use a TS-9/SD-1 and have a few EQs. Carvin dC727 with a crunchlab in the bridge. 


Mainly looking for a killer rythem tone thats tight and has clarity.


----------



## guitarfishbay (Jan 27, 2013)

Both amps will do that, but they do sound different. The Ironheart arguably has more clarity because it saturates less. However the 6505 is *the* standard and has been for that kind of tone for many many years. In all honesty I believe 9/10 people would prefer the 6505 but personally I'd pick the Ironheart.

Here are some of the better clips from youtube









I did my own review and clips here

In my opinion you also aren't doing a fair comparison if you are comparing heads. The IRT120h would be a more fair comparison vs the 6505 head. Don't forget that wattage = headroom at high volume, and you want that for downtuned guitars.

Honestly, the Ironheart does it for me for tight metal tones and I've no GAS to replace it for that purpose. I'd like a 6505 as well one day, but I don't see myself wanting to trade the Ironheart for it.


----------



## matisq (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm using IRT60H + 2x12 V30.
My bandmate is using 6505 + 2x12 V30.

6505 is louder.
6505 have more gain.
ITR60 is more "tweakable".
Clean from ITR60 >>> clean from 6505.
IRT60 can be tight as shit if used with TS9 style pedal in front of it.

6505 is one trick pony and do the metal job great.
IRT60 is more versatile, can be used in bedroom and on a gig, you can swat power tubes from 6L6 to EL84 with autobias switch, you can play metal and jazz.


----------



## Wrecklyss (Sep 3, 2013)

matisq said:


> you can swat power tubes from 6L6 to EL84 with autobias switch, you can play metal and jazz.



6L6 to EL84??? I've had a few amps that could rune either 6L6 or El34, but big bottle to little bottle? Would be cool, i would look into one if possible.


----------



## UncurableZero (Sep 4, 2013)

Wrecklyss said:


> 6L6 to EL84??? I've had a few amps that could rune either 6L6 or El34, but big bottle to little bottle? Would be cool, i would look into one if possible.


Pretty sure it's a typo. The Ironheart can only switch between 6L6 and EL34.


----------



## Amanita (Sep 4, 2013)

matisq said:


> 6505 is louder.


Mati are you saying what i'm thinking you say?
Peaveys tend to be loud in terms of perceived loudness not necessarily dB and if combined with other amp in band situation then the other amp may have trouble cutting thru' and being heard.


----------



## Kimling (Sep 4, 2013)

When I bought my IRT60H, I was debating whether to get a used 6505 or a brand new IRT. The 6505 was my favourite amp up till then. It is just so insanely brutal sounding. But for the sound I'm using now the IRT fits much better. The rhythm tone you are looking for is exactly what I get from my IRT using a Harley Benton Vintage Overdrive in front of the rhythm channel.
Both amps sound amazing, but as it has been stated the 6505 is more of a one trick pony (and it does that trick very f00cking well!)
The IRT has more options and a more defined tone IMO. So for your needs I would choose the IRT


----------



## K-lum (Oct 15, 2013)

my votes for the laney, i played the 120 watt and couldnt fault it, the wattage control is handy too, do the 6505 heads feedback when the gain is passed 6ish like the combo? In fact which 6505 are we talking about? lol


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Oct 16, 2013)

Cant go wrong here. But id go 6505.


----------



## COCK OF CHRIST (Oct 17, 2013)

irt dialed in just right is tighter than an elephants cock in a gnats ass. very tight amp. very versatile to. however, for shear balls to the wall gain for days.... 6505 is hard to beat. real hard. i'd go with the 6505


----------



## jrstinkfish (Oct 17, 2013)

K-lum said:


> my votes for the laney, i played the 120 watt and couldnt fault it, the wattage control is handy too


Wattage control is more than handy, it's invaluable!  I love mine, it's so versatile with the EQ options, and you can get more than a metal sound out of it (but let's be honest, it's meant for metal). I prefer the 120, since with the wattage knob, you can turn it into a 60 if that's what you need. 

And something that seems insignificant that you eventually appreciate -- best handles ever on an amp. So easy to carry. It also has a built-in boost you can turn on and off via the footswitch (or the switch on the amp) -- I don't even bother using my OD pedal in front of it like I have with other amps.

Can't go wrong with either though.


----------



## serch777 (Oct 17, 2013)

Well, like everyone's said so far, both will work for big hi-gain leads. I'd prefer the 6505 because it has that loud and defined midrange that melodic death metal bands use. I guess it's just a matter of taste because both amps are class. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUcCIVjFkZo


----------



## Lava Joe (Oct 17, 2013)

Amanita said:


> Mati are you saying what i'm thinking you say?
> Peaveys tend to be loud in terms of perceived loudness not necessarily dB and if combined with other amp in band situation then the other amp may have trouble cutting thru' and being heard.



I agree, they definitely have a perceived loudness to them because that is exactly what the Resonance and Presence controls are there for. Depending on the room you're playing in is how you want to setup that resonance for sure. That is really what helps it fill the room, but if you are playing a smaller room and your resonance is up too high, you're only going to succeed at drowning out the rest of the band because of that "perceived loudness!"

More isn't always better...plus at 60W you will get faster breakup, which means more raw power.

I don't know about you guys but when I listen to these guitarists that have so overly processed tones, if you put them SIDE BY SIDE like Petrucci and Jake Bowen in their recent pickup video, Petrucci's tone just has so much more life and depth to it.

That being said, I wouldn't dismiss the Lionheart based on wattage.

I mean, if it's a 60W I don't see the big deal unless you are consistently playing shows with little to no P.A.

But does anyone even know the real difference in decibels between the two amps? *Shrug*

Just my thoughts, hope you make the right decision.

As an owner of the 6505+, it's a sweet amp no doubt for metal. It was only born for downright aggressive metal if you ask me, it does that best from what I've played on it. I wouldn't doubt the Ironheart has a better clean, but you should play both and decide for yourself if you're able to! 

In all honesty, it's going to boil down to the little nuances of each amp that YOU prefer. Both are going to "get it done, kbye."

Plus Killswitch Engage plays Lionhearts now, so I think I would love and play either/both!


----------



## viesczy (Oct 17, 2013)

I'd say to go with the 3120 if you're going Peavey.

Don't get me wrong the 5150/6500 series amps sound great, but they're very one dimensional (IMO).

The 3120 has all the gain you're going to need, and 3 true channels that you're going to be able to use with each channel having knobs dedicated strictly to that channel. With its active EQ you can REALLY sculpt killer and varied tones. 

It is a little more than the Ironheart but the same price as the 6505, talking NIB. 

Derek


----------



## Veritech Zero (Oct 18, 2013)

Lead based hard rock and metal. Literally exactly what I do, and I have both the the 6505 and the IRT-60w (with EL34 tubes I should add) and everyone in my bands agrees that the Ironheart has a MUCH better tone for leads and that it is a bit of a toss up b/w the two for rhythms so the 6505 goes to the rhythm guitarist, and the laney gets used for leads and quad stacking rhythms while recording. Go with the laney, and get a TS-9 or similar pedal while you are at it and you will not be disappointed.


----------



## Allealex (Oct 18, 2013)

They're two VERY different amps, and I enjoy the 6505 much more due to its thickness and thump but the Ironheart is much more versatile hands down. It's down to you man, I think you should try both and then pull the trigger


----------

